
Swiss court convicts man over 'defamatory' Facebook likes - HalfwayToDice
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-40097792
======
HalfwayToDice
If this decision stands, then surely Switzerland will have to construct an
entire new legal apparatus to deal with the volume of legal cases when people
"like" something that is untrue?

